# Do you unplug your tablesaw before blade changes?



## Adam_D (Mar 4, 2012)

I've read in books time and time again that you should actually UNPLUG your tablesaw while swapping out blades. I must admit, I've NEVER done this, and have never even come CLOSE to an accident-I mean, I'm standing on the opposite side, how could I bump the switch? That being said, even though I ignore it, my brain always throws a red-flag when I'm changing blades.

Do you unplug yours? Anyone have any close calls that might convince me to put the extra step in my book of habits?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

It's the old braces or as you guys say suspenders and belt approach. I always do it's about adopting good habits. Have safe fun Alistair


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have a red safety button on my saw just above the power switch and additionally have a on/off power switch built into the power strip that my saw is plugged into. I disconnect both.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

YES


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY! Someday I'll have a disconnect on the side of it to throw instead of reaching for the plug.


----------



## pcarss (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I suppose the real question is why not.Yes there is no good or acceptable reason not to when you think of the consequences it makes you shudder.I have all the machines and lights in my shop switch off with one throw of a master switch at the junction box and it saves alot of time to just do this when I need to. Alistair


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Every Time.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

No, but I will try to from now on. No reason not to I guess.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

yes.

its like locking up my bike when going into a shop for a couple minutes. Sometimes it seems silly, but if something ever happened, boy would i feel a lot sillier then.

except by silly i mean my fingers mangled beyond belief.


----------



## pauljp (Jan 10, 2011)

I always unplug it whenever my hands go near the blade.
Even if I'm only changing the throat plate, I unplug it.
The thing scares me too much to take a chance.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

When it comes to electricity I always expect the unexpected to happen.
I have an metal outlet box on my saw cabinet the powers both the saw and the router table. So the plugs are right in reach when changing blades and bits.

I unplug my machines to change blades and bits. The only one I'm guilty of not unplugging is the drill press.

When I bring kids into the shop unplugging tools is a required safety rule to change blades and bits or make any adjustments.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Except for once or twice when I've forgotten…. ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

If you don,t then you deserve everything you get ;-) Stupid is as stupid does !!


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Mine is unplugged most of the time.

Anytime I change the blade; install or remove guards; check a height setting; have my hands, tools or anything else near the throat plate - except when I'm actually cutting wood.

And anytime I walk away from the saw.

Two reasons:

1. The guy who sold me my first table saw had lost one whole finger and parts of three others. He warned me to "be careful".

2. When the kids lived at home, I was scared to death they'd get curious. Now, I don't trust my wife.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

ALWAYS! NEVER CHANGE ANY BLADE OR BIT WITHOUT UNPLUGGING! Learn to listen to that little voice in your head that warns you not to do something unsafe. I"ve been injured a couple of times using machinery and each time it was because I didn't listen to that little voice warning not to do the very thing that ended up causing me injury. Fortunately I have all my fingers (more or less), but if I have anything to share it it the foregoing. You can never be too safe.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

I always try and pull the yellow safety lock out tab on the table saw. At a summer camp which I had worked at, you better believe that plug was out. I had to stand on a ladder to do it each time since where it was located, but that plug was out! The router I don't since it has a double switch setup. The router is plugged into a table switch. I turn off the table switch and the router power switch.


----------



## Adam_D (Mar 4, 2012)

I guess I knew I should, but just needed 80 of you to convince me haha. Unplugging it from the outlet isn't convenient, but I just realized that I could unplug the motor instead-there is a coupling between it and the switch, and so I'll just pull that apart when changing blades.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Unplugged, AND with the cord layed over the one end of the fence rail so I can SEE the end (the end of the saw's power cord). It would be really really hard to accidentally turn on my saw, but….. that's why they call them accidents. I'd prefer not to have one.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I unplug my tools every single time that I need that outlet for something else. That's about it. So, it's a no for me. If that sounds too unsafe, you should see the way I drive.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes, I unplug mine. And I look over at the empty socket just before I put my hands near the blade.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, just do it. It is a good safe practice.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Every time!


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, it takes 2 seconds.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Nope, I'm with Jonathan.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep, don't use the guard or riving knife but I do unplug it to change blades.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

This reminds me of the story of why our local woodcraft doesn't carry sawstop saws. This is the story as it was relayed to me.

The owner was doing the typical hotdog demonstration, and after the blade brake triggered he he was replacing the blade and the brake. During this, he turned on the saw and it cut his arm really badly because the brake technology didn't trigger right away.

The owner blamed Sawstop because the blade brake technology didn't trigger and started a lawsuit against sawstop. Because of this he also stopped carrying sawstop saws in the store.

I always unplug my saw when doing blade changes, even before I got a sawstop, and just because I got a sawstop now doesn't mean I should change my habbits.

-jeremy


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I got a whole new perspective on safety around saws after picking up a coworkers finger off the floor and putting it on ice. Now I throw the main breaker just to change a light bulb. It realy doesn't take a lot more work to be safe.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## DannyB (Jan 12, 2009)

Not unplugged, but i have a main power switch addition to the "start/stop motor" switch.
I turn off the main power switch before changing blades.

If you think it's too much effort to unplug it, do the same, and put a on/off closer switch in addition to your motor switch


----------



## boutaswell (May 7, 2011)

Yes, I unplug it before changing the blade. I unplug my router before changing the bit or moving the router itself. It takes 5 seconds, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

The easy answer is to unplug the (whatever it is), even if it takes time. 30+ years ago when I studied physics, we had a setup that had about 30 Volts DC, and carried more than 1 Ampere, and it had BARE WIRES. Seriously, you should have listened during the instructor's lecture before that experiment. This is a potentially lethal combination. When making adjustments, I put the plug for the power cord in my back pocket. Experiments are probably more regulated now, due to lawsuits, but a person has to make his/her own decisions about risks in his/her life. I would have known if the plug was out of my back pocket.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes. Every time. Same thing when I change circular saw blades and router bits.


----------



## Fejus (Sep 27, 2011)

I unplug EVERYTHING before getting my fleshy bits close… why even chance it ???


----------



## thebigvise (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

EVERY STINKIN TIME when changing the blade or the plate. Same with router, bandsaw, jig saw etc.

I also always use a guard or splitter with antikickback.

Also use a HUGE, TALL push stick in right hand and a LONG pushstick in left hand.

I need my fingers to make my living. Hard to work in surgery without them.

If I had hit the Mega Millions I would buy a Saw Stop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, I always do.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I do not, but I have a breaker panel a few steps away. For those on the fence with this issue I will share this true tale. It was about 23-24 yrs ago I arrived at my shop, went in and heard a table saw running. A delta cont. saw running with the switch in the off position. this was a two pole switch and setup on 220vac. I replaced the switch a nd all was well again. I have otherwise never encountered a problem. I too will offer this, If you are running converted equip.(3phase to single), beware of your magnetic switching setup as it may behave differently if you have not changed or modified the controls.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

YES - HAVE NEVER EVEN THOUGHT NOT TO DO SO


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

yes every time


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I unplug the TS when I'm not using it period.


----------



## KevinH (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes. I do this with most of my power tools.

My backstory: I acquired my dad's old Craftsman circular saw after it had sat unused for 15 years. The first time I plugged it in, the motor started because the "trigger" switch had failed in the closed position, completing the circuit and energizing the motor. I have no reason to believe that the switch on my tablesaw will absolutely never fail while I'm changing the blade or the plate. Although the probability may seem low, the consequences are very high.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, for the better part of 15 years I never did, I would pull out the safety which renders the switch unusable, however, doing electrical work for may years and seeing equipment turn on from a power surge with the switch being at the off position, I finally got the hint. Better I learn a the lesson from something like a lightbulb than a blade spinning at 3450 RPM. I think, make that I know it's better to be safe than to be known as lefty because I'm too lazy to take the 2 seconds to unplug the machine. I do not do it on the drill press, but I do it with everything else.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

YES! Just like Seatbelts in my Car. It's an automatic reaction for ALL my Power Tools when not in use.


----------



## startreking (Jan 4, 2012)

I always unplug the TS for everything well except cutting. Including when I have the caliper near the teeth to square up the fence. With a POS table saw I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

On mine… Never. On a Saw Stop… never. On others… sometimes.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Sort of…..my TS is wired so that the switch isn't active unless the DC is running, so it's effectively double switched.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Who doesn't like a thrilling challenge? I have my table saw wired through a timer. When the timer expires, the saw fires up! After surviving a blade change, I lower the time by one second for the next change. I am like one of those guys in the pits at a car race.

...kidding…


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Always, why risk serious injury over such a simple task ? These are the little things that sno-ball into into much larger things (think Sawstop litigation).


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Never, I have a power cut off box mounted right on the saw. Now hand held power tools are a different story.
MIKE


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

It's your hands you can do what you want too, But I do….. I value mine.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

YES ALWAYS! All ower tools I unplug before working on the business end of the tool. As it was said before "adopt good habits" and keep your body parts. It only takes a few seconds to unplug and how long would it take to heal if ever?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

No, I suppose that I put too much trust in the Powermatic PM 2000 safety magnetic disc that is on the push button box. It's a strong magnetic disc that you pull off the switch box that works in conjunction with the contacts. I always pull it off and stick it to the fence. The saw cannot be cut on without this disc in place.

However, I suppose that I might could start pulling the plug in addition to this just to be doubly safe. On all of my other tools I pull the plug.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## gubawatts (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, always, plus I unplug it and lower the blade below the table when I walk away. With kids around, I take no chances.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

No…..never….my plug is too hard to get to, since it's a floor plug, and buried underneath the outfeed table…..too much trouble to move with my bad back…..


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

No…................ and i'm really surprised how many actually do. 
Good for you guys but old dogs are hard to teach new tricks.
After 40+ years of woodworking I think my safety is in the software, not the hardware.


----------



## lumberdog (Jun 15, 2009)

If you get in a habit of doing it with the table saw you are more likely to do it with other tools.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

No.


----------



## jm8 (Jan 26, 2012)

Respect the saw too much not to.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

I always unplug saws, jointers, planers, routers, etc. when working on them. That is the only 100% guaranteed way that the machine won't turn on when I am fiddling around with it.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*I never change a blade without unplugging he saw. I also never cut my hair with the lawn mower, open the fuse box and lick the breakers, put plastic bags over my head to keep the sawdust out of my hair, sit on top of my router table while I reach for the switch, trim my fingernails on the jointer, or stick my head inside the my planer to see what the blades look like when the spin.*

If you slip while making a cut you may lose a finger and bleed a lot. If you bump that switch while changing the blade, you may lose a hand, cut an artery and die on the shop floor. Some things are worth the small risk involved. *But that is one BIG risk!*

I installed an outlet on the far end of my table saw extension wing. It is activated by a switch and my table saw plugs in there. All I have to do is turn off that switch. It's a lot easier than unplugging he saw, and the switch is far enough away that there is no way I could bump it.

I am usually a "do whatever you want" kind of guy. But I also gave up the "I'm too cool for safety" stuff years ago. I look funny with safety glasses, but I would look even worse with one eye. It's a hassle to put in the ear plugs, but learning to read sign language is even worse. Push sticks are a pain, but fingers sure are handy to have. Macho is one thing, stupid is another. *I am far to macho to walk around with only one arm…*

-Jim aka "Stumpy Nubs"
Sarcastic humor, real world woodworking. New episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are now online!


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I can't reach the plug - it's plugged into the ceiling - but the fuse box is right by the front door so I throw the switch there for the table saw (or the bandsaw) whenever changing blades. Other things are not plugged into the ceiling so I can and do unplug them when messing around with blades (or waxing the planer table!)


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

I used to work in an industrial plant. Lockout tag out is a must.

As an unwritten rule, we all watch each other to see who works safe and who doesn't.
When it comes to team up to do a task, guess what? There is no way in He77, that I will work with someone who is known to have bad safety habit without taking additional precaution. My life is depends on it. You can't trust that person.

I know most woodworker works by themselves, but sometimes we don't. It is something to think about it. Can you trust the other person that you are working with. It is your own eyes, fingers and life.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Stumpy, While I enjoy your humor and do not suggest that I am right in not unplugging tools during minor maintenance, I have to disagree with a couple of your statements.

1) It's not about macho and it's not about being cool. 
2) Have you ever tried to start a table saw by bumping into the switch?
I stand beside my saw when I change blades. The switch is on the front.

I applaud those of you who follow safety procedures to the max but please don't make fun of those of us who draw a line at a common sense level…........and I do work alone in the shop.


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

Never, mine plugs in on the floor and is to hard to get at. If you don't pull the stop switch out before you hit the start switch it won't start. But saying that, this has made me think about it enough that I could shut the breaker off, It's close to the saw.

Good Topic.
Martin


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Mine stays unpluged until I'm ready to cut. I also retract the blade when not in use. Same with the bandsaw.
I'm a wuss.
Bill


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Lot of good excuses…but not any really good REASONS.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Absolutely Yes, Every time I change the blade or even remove the insert plate for any reason


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Thought I would relay an incident I witnessed last year at the local Wood craft store last year.
Before I start this is not intended as a sawstop testimonial, just pointing out that even the best of us can have a momentary lapse. I own a unisaw and wouldn't trade it for the world.

As many of you know woodcraft stores do a lot of classes and demonstrations on Saturday mornings. I just happen to be there one saturday and was about ten feet away as one of the instructors was cleaning off the table saw with a fox tail. He had just finished changeing blades so the blade gaurd was off. I could have sworn he had turned the saw off, but apparantly either there was a switch malfunction or he didn't turn it off, but the end result was his hand getting into the blade. Luckily the Sawstop worked as advertised and he only suffered a few nicks across his knuckles.

The gentleman has been a professional woodworker and instructor for a very long time and that was his first such incident. He had gotten momentarily distracted while cleaning the saw.

Just goes to show that anything can happen at anytime to any of us. No matter how carefull or lucky we are . It only takes a momentary lapse and bad things happen in an instant.

So why take chances ? Unplugging or throwing a breaker/disconnect to the saw while cleaning/changeing blades just eliminates one more risk.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

Always. Ditto the router, band saw, miter saw, etc. Only thing I don't disconnect for bit/blade changes is the drill press.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the story Scot. I agree, I don't like to take chances with my tools. I know others do, or at least rationalize why it's not really "taking a chance".

I would never even ride a motorcycle, and many ride with flip flops and no helmet.

It's a free country.

I've worked in medicine since 1983. I've seen too many motorcyle and powertool injuries that in a split second, changed someone's life forever.

In the ER they would all say the same things: "it was just a split second", "it was a freak accident".


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Shipwright*- "Have you ever tried to start a table saw by bumping into the switch?"... *ABSOLUTELY! I have a new Delta and I can EASILY bump that switch! In fact, I have turned it on by mistake before!* (Thankfully I was not changing a blade).


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Shipwright*- You should look at it this way. That switch can literally maim or even kill you. Everyone should stay away from it. YOUR solution is to change the blade from the other side. That keeps you away from the switch, so you have actually adapted your own safety technique for changing saw blades. Perhaps you don't need to unplug. But everyone that changes from the front should.

*Jonathan*- Many cabinet saws have a protective switch cover or paddle. But a lot of saws don't. My new Delta has a simple flip switch under the edge of the table. It is right at the hieght of my hip, and is very easy to bump. When you are leaning over the table to reach the arbor nut, it is not at all unlikely for your jeans to snag that switch and turn the saw on. IT HAS HAPPENED TO ME! (Not while changing the blade, because I always unplug!)

I don't always follow every safety rule. But THIS IS ONE I DON'T COMPROMISE!

*I am not saying YOU have to, but any newby on this forum should think real hard before developing his own safety standards for his shop.*


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Never have. Mine has a cover over a pull out switch so it would be really hard to accidentally start it further mine has an arbor lock that has to be used to undo the nut holding the blade and can only be accessed from the back so I never thought about unplugging it. Also don't bother with the drill press or the mortiser. I unplug the bandsaw every time because I worry about jumpstarting it every time I spin it to set the blade. Don't know if it can happen and don't care to find out. Absolutely every time with the router and the circular saw, those two seem to start up way too easily along with most other power tools.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

In order to be considered safe. the power must be interruped twice or locked out with a padlock. The on/off is one, a maunal disconnect would be two. pulling the plug is another way to have second disconnect. Sharp blades can't tell wood from flesh. Keep all your fingers and hands for holding your wife, kids and grandkids.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Not looking for a fight Stumpy. When I say "software" I guess I mean that after 40 years I instinctively stay away from switches and have an awareness of inherent dangers in the shop and around tools that allows me to approach safety a different (no none is saying better) way.

I'm sad to hear that delta has changed their switch. There's no way in God's green earth that you can accidentally bump my switch on even if you aren't switch aware. (It's a 2004 unisaw) The switch is recessed in a metal collar, as all switches should be, and is tucked well under the table. You would have to work very hard to accidentally turn it on.

I would not like to see "newbies" following my lead. I think that now that safety devices abound, and now that lots of new people are taking up woodworking as older adults, these precautions are all good. I'm just saying that after many years in small shops where the tools actually were dangerous and would bite you if you weren't on your toes I've developed a "caution and awareness" approach to safety.

Just expressing another point of view, not trying to start a world war.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Switches can fail. Circuit breakers can fail. When it comes to my personal safety, I unplug the tool.


----------



## bluesmarky (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes…like, every single time. Just one mistake & it's bye-bye fingers.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, I do for all my machines and tools.

A few years ago, I switched off my Delta drill press and it just kept running. When I took the switch apart, there was some gunk built up that prevented the contacts from separating. I can imagine a situation in which the contacts just barely separate and then a little nudge, perhaps from loosening the chuck, causes contact.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Just like ChuckV, I have seen both a table saw and a radial arm saw have issues with the switch. Both had a buildup of sawdust. These were saws that had been in used for 20 + years. I can see either causing an
accident. Thankfully, neither did.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes! Probably not a problem, but good practice anyway. I do the same on my bandsaw, miter saw, and router and I should probably also do it on my drill press when I change speeds, but I haven't ever thought about that before now.

I do these things for myself and if others don't want to that is ok with me. We should be free to make our own decisions about these matters, but it doesn't hurt to be reminded about safety practices, even if we choose not to follow some or all of them.


----------



## WinterSun (Apr 3, 2011)

Every time, on everything with a blade or cutter. I need my hands to stay intact. I'd much rather take the extra 10 seconds to unplug the saw than accidentally throw the switch or have the switch fail and spontaneously close (it happens) while my hand is down in the saw's throat.


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

Mine is unplugged all the time. So during blade changes the answer is YES. Why would you not?


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes. Safety first.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I follow shipwright's practices.

And as for always being safe, I also enjoy running off the side of a mountain while hanging under a kite. I've given up street bikes many years ago due to safety reasons though.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Sure! How long does it take and how often do you change blades? If it takes a minute to throw the breaker or pull the plug and you change blades 3 times a day, You only saved 3 minutes. If you dont have that much time maybe you need to rethink working around any machine….including driving a car.


----------



## angrybird (Mar 23, 2012)

I would think it would be common sense to unplug any kind of machine before changing blades or maintinence in general, just my two sense.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Seriously??!! ...how many fingers does it take to make a sandwich?

Which ones can you do without?

Work Safe an have Fun.


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

An Emphatic YES!! I've had one small oops in the shop myself, and that involved a chisel. WHENEVER I change out ANY cutter. I unplug the power tool from the socket. I feel it's a small price to pay for my piece of mind….....


----------



## MoshupTrail (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes! But I can only plug in one major tool at a time anyway, so I have a system of leaving everything unplugged all the time except the one I'm using. Each machine has a place where I loop the cord so it doesn't lay on the floor when not in use. Poor planning on the electric. Must fix that someday. Someday…


----------



## rkober (Feb 15, 2012)

No. But I have to say I'm surprised at majority of yes repsonses that follow instructions and safety guidelines.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope I have rarely seen others unplug it either. I am surprised by the number of yes' Maybe the No's just aren't bothering to respond?

When I get in the car, I don't do a "walk around" of the truck looking for low tires or skateboards either. But there are those that do - - and it certainly is a safer way to operate.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

I believe there are an awful lot of untruths being told here.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

In commercial shops it is not enough to just unplug. OSHA requires "Lock Out / Tag Out" procedures be followed. Hefty fines if the system is not established and followed.

At home, I always unplug.


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Always, always, always.
I'm astonished that so many said "no."


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes!!!


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've actually seen an old Unisaw turn on without touching the switch while I was using it as a workbench. I've never changed a blade or bit without unpluggin it since that day.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

*In commercial shops it is not enough to just unplug. OSHA requires "Lock Out / Tag Out" procedures be followed. Hefty fines if the system is not established and followed.*

I've been working in commercial shops for 20 years, and have never seen anyone lockout/tagout to change a blade, and have never seen anyone from OSHA. These are smaller custom shops, but 15 years was in a union shop with 25 guys and 4 table saws.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm with Charlie, unplugged where I can actually see the end of the plug while any part of my body is near the blade. I do this with the table saw and router table, as those are the two tools in the shop that I feel could most easily cause instant mutilation before I even had a chance to know something bad was happening. I don't unplug the drill press, but probably should. I wired up a length of flexible 12 gauge extension cord from the wall outlet to another outlet box that is double-sided tape'd to the side of the TS cabinet, so it is very convenient to plug/unplug it.

Jeremy, you must be talking about the Orlando Woodcraft store. A friend and I made the hour drive over there last year because Woodcraft sent me an email about the Sawstop demo taking place there and we both wanted to see it. We got there and the guy behind the counter told us they weren't doing the demo because it doesn't work (he held up an arm or a hand or something with a big scar on it for effect). He then proceeded to look at us like we were stupid for expecting to see the Sawstop demo. While I admire his willingness to not carry a product because he doesn't think it is effective, I could have done without the idiot look. I don't think I have been back since then.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Vrtigo1,
Yep that's the one, and ya that was the owner, I don't know the whole story. I wasn't there, but I do know that if you're changing your sawblade, and you turn on the saw and it almost cuts your arm off, I don't think it's the saw's fault regardless of what saw it is. That's just my opinion though.

It's a shame you stayed clear of the store, for the most part much of the staff is very nice and knowledgeable.

-jeremy


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yep, always.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

"...and have never seen anyone from OSHA."

Gerry, I suspect that many, if not most, shops that haven't been inspected by OSHA are not even vaguely aware of the violations they routinely commit. 
Believe me this; Once you meet your first OSHA inspector, you'll likely see your first Lock Out / Tag Out box.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

If it can cut or maim me, I unplug it.

It only takes one time before you regret it for a lifetime.

You don't want to be the case for safety advocacy. It reminds me of a quote:

"*It could be that the purpose of your life is only to serve as a warning to others."* - Despair.com


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I used to leave the saw plugged in because the plug is in a really hard to reach location under the extension table. One time I was adjusting the table top for square and had the bolts snugged up but not all the way tight. I needed just a little bit more adjustment, so I hit the side of the table with a rubber mallet. That was enough to bump the magnetic starter and turn on the motor.

It made me realize that it is actually very easy to inadvertently start up the saw. I installed an inline disconnect, so now I have a table saw with a 3' power cord that plugs into a 7' extension cord. Now I unplug it every time.


----------



## southforty (Mar 10, 2012)

I believe in wearing belt and sujspenders in regard to safety. Not only do I unplug the saw, I think that another good habit is to hit the on/off switch after unplugging the saw too. This extra step only reinforces the habit, habits in regard to safety are what will prevent an accident over time. Accidents occur in many cases when something unusuaal occurs. Habits are important in my opinion when it comes to safety.

Jerry Bowen
Colorado City, TX


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Short answer: No, I do not unplug from the 220 receptacle.

As Rick pointed out earlier in the thread* his reason* (under outfeed table and difficult to get to), mine is in a similar location and only has about 12" between cabinet and saw, so mine remains plugged in as well.

An earlier LJ responding asked how many times would you change a blade each day?

I personally do not use "combo" blades, sometimes I change blades 3-5 times a day (always trying to do all ripping first, etc), but sometimes it cannot be done, yet I have not thought of leaving it plugged in as a time saver.

The switch I have on my saw cannot be bumped and turn on (I have tried every scenario), and unless there is an electrical malfunction, I do feel the magnetic switch offers some protection.

I do like Steve's solution to the "hard to reach" receptacle, and will incorporate that to mine.

*I do commend those of you who make the effort and unplug yours!*


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

Every time.

domer


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

My dad is a master machinist of 35 years, a very skilled woodworker, and a safety nazi. Not only do I unplug my saw, but like someone else mentioned I need to see the end of the cord. I even have my cord ends labeled by device with lock-out tags so I can see which one is unplugged. Accidents can always happen. He is the safest of safe people i know. He's had 3 fingers reattached, a fractured scull which put him in a coma for 6 months, broken leg, and broken arm on 3 separate occasions. It's the law of averages. No matter how safe you are, when you work with dangerous equipment in dangerous environments, the longer your exposure, the greater the risk. You should do everything possible to *minimize* the risk, but you will never eliminate it completely.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

It's an important habbit to get into… that carries over from tool to tool…

router bit changes?

planer blade changes?

Jointer blade alignment?

On my TS, the ON/OFF switch is one that both stands proud of it's housing and pushes in.

It has the removeable "child safe" toggle on it, but I'm afraid that will break if I remove it to many times… so I just unplug.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*have never seen anyone from OSHA*

once you're on their radar screen it's hard to get off.

ways to get on their radar…

1. fire someone and have them call OSHA out of spite and sour grapes

2. have your workers comp mod. factor go above a certain number.

3. have too many lost days accidents on your OSHA 300 log (the owner does keep a 300 log I hope)

That said… I've seen one our managers kick them off the premises, as they did not have an appointment or a warrant.

If they come… they will snoop around untill they find enough chicken sh&* hits, so they can fine you at least enough to pay for their visit.

OSHA rant over


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Some of this reminds me of the bucky covington song different world - Safety is kind of the same - you could conclude that if safety is of the utmost importance we would just shop at Ikea and get rid of tools that can cut you.

--------------
Lyrics
We were born to mothers who smoked and drank
Our cribs were covered in lead based paint
No child proof lids no seat belts in cars
Rode bikes with no helmets and still here we are, still here we are
We got daddy's belt when we misbehaved
Had three TV channels you got up to change
No video games and no satellite
All we had were friends and they were outside, playin' outside

[Chorus]
It was a different life
When we were boys and girls
Not just a different time
It was a different world

School always started the same every day
The pledge of allegiance then someone would pray
Not every kid made the team when they tried
We got disappointed and that was all right, we turned out all right

[Chorus]


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

I spent the last 25 years in the safety world. There is a hierarchy of safety actions that goes like this (from least effective to most effective)
Emergency Response
Awareness/Promotion
Training Education, Motivation
Supervision
Use protective equipment
Use warning/alert systems
Use physical barriers
Eliminate hazards
Minimize the hazard effects
Eliminate the hazards.

This is based on a US Military Standard (MIL STD 882D Standard Practice for System Safety). Clery the least effective safety intervention is emergency response (find the severed finger, put it on ice and head to the ER). There are a range of intervention in between the least and most effective. What we also know is that inmost incidents there are a number of factors that come together to create the incident. Rather than trying to control and account for all of these factors it is simply most effective to eliminate the hazard. That is why you unplug the saw when changing the blade. It eliminates the hazard completely. I hope this helps.


----------



## geoscann (Feb 27, 2012)

THE SAW MUST BE UNPLUGED BEFORE ANY SERVICE OR MANTAINANCE OR BLADE CHANGES.
I belive this is one of the first line on any saw manuals is it not.
Apparently not a lot of people read their service or operation manuals.
DOES everybody realize that this is why all your tools cost so much.ITS the company's that have to cover the cost of liability insurance to cover them for LAW SUITS>
FOR all those who dont unplug their saws dont ever complain about the cost of tools your the reason why!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

Always!


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

darn tootin


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

OK, you convinced me. I'll start unplugging.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

I was going to be a shop teacher when I grew up. Never did. However, SAFETY in the shop is always foremost in my mind.

*YES!* I do unplug tools when I change the cutting end … even when adjusting the set up (like aligning TS blade and fence).

I also unplug hand power tools when changing the cutting end: biscuit joiner, jig saw, circular saw, reciprocating saw, scroll saw, grinders when changing wheels, etc.

However I don't unplug the drill press when changing drill bits or the oscillating drum/belt sander when changing grits.

I even disconnect the spark plug wire from the spark plug on the lawn mower or the chain saw when messing with the blade.

*Can't be too safe.*


----------



## WLuke (Apr 21, 2012)

100 % of the time YES, good to keep good habits


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Yes


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

Gotta say, my saw has just decided to not turn off, unless unplugged. Glad I unplug when changing blades, a very recent habit, I might add, and one I'm glad I adopted. would have hated for the switch to have decided to turn on while i was changing the blade.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

yes always.


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

I have two switches, one switches off the saw motor and one turns off the outlet that the saw is pluged into. When changing blades, both switches are off.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I gotta say I am super surprised at how few people said "no" here. Like Paul, (*Shipwright*) I have 40+ years of cutting behind me and have never unplugged a saw to change a blade. Like Paul said, it's not a macho thing or anything like that, to me it's just a judgement call. My UNISAW switch is on a Delta UNIGUARD arm above the table and the odds of bumping it are lower than winning the lottery 10 times in a row, as are the odds of an electrical blip that would turn the saw on.

I am not "criticising" anyone for unplugging, far from it. It is clearly lowering the odds, but for me they are already so phenomenally low that it's just not an issue. The likelyhood of getting hurt by rushing, not using a push stick etc is infinitely higher.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I unplug it whenever it is not running.

Arlin


----------



## ronbuhg (Jul 8, 2012)

Y E S !!! there is a reason there is a RED FLAG in your mind….ALWAYS listen to your instincts,there is a reason you have them…..me and Dad ALWAYS disconnect if we are not actually cutting wood…....its worth the extra 1 minute to plug/unplug…....I see Im several days behind responding to this post…....hey I had to put my 2 cents in, didnt I ???


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

My table saw is only plugged in when cutting wood. Since it is mobile, it remains unplugged until I am ready to use it anyway. But I always unplug it when changing blades. I always disconnect power from any power tool when changing blades, bits, belts, guard changes/adjustments, blade/bit adjustments where my body parts come within a couple of inches of them. For me, it only takes a few seconds to unplug then change/adjust and so on then a few seconds to plug back in to use. It is my standard operating procedure. I am just too paranoid and sometimes think that things could start on their own even though the power switch is off. It is not worth the chance to me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I always unplug the saw. The router is spookier than changing saw blades.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I ran the plug up over the switch to make it easy to reach. Now I unplug every time.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

YES, Yes, YES….................I can't believe you would even have to ask the question.

Never coming close to having an accident?


> ?


.................it doesn't need to be close…...........if it happens once….............Goodnight!!!!

Think of all the "freak" accidents that have happened, even if you are not near your switch "things" happen…. a fault in the switch, a lenght of timber or some other item nearby gets caught by a gust of wind, falls and bumps the switch, your wife walks in with a coffee for you and rubs against it. Not that freaky…........these are the sorts of things that can happen all the time. Do your self a favour and think safety.

Tie your arbor wrench to the saw cord near the plug…...............so when you reach for the wrench you will not forget to pull the plug.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I just throw the 220 breakers, easier to get to than trying to on hands and knees to get under the saw to unplug it. I only have two 30 amp 220 circuits in the shop so I just throw both, and know It can't come on. Breaker box is always open and easy to get to.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

All my saws are on a 16a circuit

I press the emergency stop button

when changing blades I hit this as I

do when leaving the shop.

I also have RCD's on all circuits

Our rule is, you wont get into trouble

for switching off or unplugging.

How many folk remove the battery before

changing tools on portable machines?

jamie


----------



## JerryLab (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, every time!


----------



## rockrunner (May 10, 2012)

YES


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

EVERY time. I unplug the router, bandsaw, jigsaw too….plus I use push sticks, a splitter-guard on my TS.

I need my fingers to make my living.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I didn't until I read this thread a couple of months back. A few folks saying how they've seen switches fail and turn on by themselves and I started pulling the plug.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*How many folk remove the battery beforechanging tools on portable machines?*

If you mean drills, no. I drive the chuck with the drill. All others, yes.


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

I have a lockout on my saw, and I stlll unplug it. I unplug each electrical tool in my shop while making changes.

NO EXCEPTIONS. ... I can still count to 21 with all my didgets…

Gator


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm going to claim that I do, lol.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

"1. The guy who sold me my first table saw had lost one whole finger and parts of three others. He warned me to "be careful"." 
Do they call him "Lefty?" 
I always unplug *any* electrical tool or appliance if I am working on it or around a blade or something else that can cause injury..


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

My cabinet saw is hard wired to a cutoff 2 pole switch; you know, the knife blade type contained in a metal fox with a lockout handle on the side. That switch is always shut off when changing blades and when through for the night. I actually had the magnetic starter start the saw when I bumped into it. It seems a dust buildup caused it to malfunction.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess the obvious answer is yes. It's beyond me why anyone wouldn't. Do a Google search on tablesaw injuries and then click on images. If that doesn't cause you to answer yes then…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*I actually had the magnetic starter start the saw when I bumped into it. It seems a dust buildup caused it to malfunction.*

I have found dust packed so tight in electrical enclosures in wood shops it was difficult to break lose with a screw driver.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

I go overboard I guess and not just for my sake.

Not only do I unplug when changing blades but I unplug and coil the cord when it is not being used.

I changed out all of the straight plugs on the end of the big tools with twist-lock receptacles, which requires a short adapter cord that gets locked up when I leave the shop. So if someone else comes in the shop when I am not there the bigger tools cannot be plugged in at all. Living in a residentail neighborhood with kids on boths sides, it just seems safer.

If the shop was in a commercial shop, I wouldn't unplug it, but would add a lockable disconnect beside the equipment. The local College where we have on-going contracts have woodworking shops associated with their art classes and they require the big tools to be unplugged and a lock-out cover be installed on the plug with a pad lock to keep anybody from coming and using them without the instructors permission.

Rob

Rob


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't understand the logic of failing to unplug your TS for blade changes. Talk about a completely preventable accident!

I am guilty of leaving mine plugged in when not in use, but I am in the habit of lowering the blade below the table when I am not using it, mostly because I frequently use my saw as an ad hock assembly table.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't unplug the table saw before changing blades. The reason being… I don't have a table saw.

I do, however, always unplug the router when I'm changing bits, same with the circular saw, miter saw, and usually the corded drill as well. Programming for a living one handed would suck…

I believe in wearing belt and sujspenders in regard to safety. Not only do I unplug the saw, I think that another good habit is to hit the on/off switch after unplugging the saw too.

Jerry, I do that too… kind of glad I'm not the only one in some way, but on the other hand I don't really care if I was the only one, because I like my hands/fingers/arms/body parts where they are now.


----------



## dnick (Nov 17, 2011)

Never. I really never have in almost 40 years of woodworking. Never on the tablesaw or router table. I usuaaly unplug the handheld router because I can see it's possible to turn on the switch accidently. I find it inconcievable that I could actually switch on the saw without trying to. That start switch is recessed & it also takes a really good press to activate. I consider myself a safe woodworker. I always plan out any cut, figure out where my hands will be at any point in the cut & if I have any doubts at all, I don't do it. I'll figure out another way or alter the design. That has happened a number of times. That is why when I design projects, I try to analize each piece of the project to see if I can safely machine it. I found out it's a lot easier to change on paper than in the shop. I have a fear of making raised panel cuts on the saw. I did once, wasn't comfortable, felt my hands were too exposed & have never done it again. I was surprised to see the majority of you do switch off. After I read this I went out to the shop and tried to put myself in different positions to see if I could accidently turn on. Could'nt. To those of you who do switch off first & those just starting out, I hope I haven't said anything to discourage the practice.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

After seeing a few switches that have failed to open fully, I can imagine how a worn switch could close when the saw is bumped.

The one instance I will never forget wasn't a saw or WW equipment. We were demoing 480 volt equipment in an industrial plant. I told my apprentice to check each piece after opening the disconnect. He did not. He got into 480 because of a defective switch. He had internal electrical burns in his hand and arm and lost 2 or 3 weeks work.

All mechanical things man made will fail eventually. Is it really worth the risk?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

"I wonder if unplugging would be the best thing…"


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I had a vintage 8" Craftsman TS that used a common light switch to turn on/off. I was in the shop one day with my 3 yo son. I guess he wanted to see what would happen if he flipped the switch on the shiny machine (which I unintentionally left plugged-in). Luckily, no one was hurt, but the incident scared the hell out of me. 
I never intended to leave my tools plugged in, but it used to happen on occasion. However, after that incident, I unplug all my tools religiously.


----------



## StephenSC (Nov 13, 2009)

Since I have one finger already sharpened on the tablesaw, I always unplug and lay the plug by the throat plate as I change the blade.


----------

